# Anyone know where to get a large fish bowl?



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey,

Does anyone know where I can get a 5-12 gallon bowl? I've been having trouble finding one thick enough to hold it's entire volume in water.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

They usually don't sell that big in pet stores, when I'm looking for odd size glass like bowls or vases I visit a couple of value village or winners, they usually will have something like that.


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0068NZVIY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_zDYSCb3CHV85S
If wanting new

Can re-purpose punchbowls too.. though viewing may be a bit skewed, . 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rain (Feb 21, 2016)

Jeepcarpenter said:


> https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B0068NZVIY/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_c_api_i_zDYSCb3CHV85S
> If wanting new
> 
> Can re-purpose punchbowls too.. though viewing may be a bit skewed, .
> ...


Have you used the bowl in the link? The hand blown bit kinda scares me away, is it thick enough?

The punch bowl idea isn't a bad idea actually, haha. I'll probably go with that if I can't find an actual bowl, thanks!


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

Really I don't think hand-blown would be that much of an issue, they do still make sure that it is of an approximately even consistency of thickness for QC. And if you notice any defects, can always request another (where you may get to keep the first, depending on the sellers return policy with Amazon).

As for punchbowls and such, as another already said, check thrift stores, dollar stores, craft places like Michaels; can usually find all kinds of different glass containers that as long as decently-sized, will work for an array of plans. I have several 3.5g column vases from dollar stores, a few punchbowls from ReHome stores, and a few odds and ends from mochaels as well; all usually less than $20. 
Bowls are hard to find in larger than the tiny standard size sold everywhere.. can sometimes find the 8gal ones for about $50, anything larger and good luck trying unless special order. I apologize for the lack of aesthetics in the pics, these are what I call my 'lab tanks' and are used specifically for testing and experimentation, not for viewing. . For example purposes only.


----------

